# Looking for a new carbon bow



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I personally wouldn't go carbon at all. A number of people that I've seen that shoot them much end up replacing them with an aluminum bow for their next model. The problem with carbon bows for people that are going to shoot a lot is that the overall mass weight of the bow is too light and they end up floating all over the place.


----------



## miller_2001 (Feb 25, 2015)

I never thought about that I was just looking at the carbon because I was tired of my hand getting cold when I'm up in the tree stand no gloves which I put on and wraps which I try on the bowl I've yet to find anything which stops the cold hand


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Supermag1 is right about the weight of carbon riser bows. However, you can add weight to them to help with the loose float. 

Another alternate is an aluminum bow with a wood grip. I don't like added grips of any sort since I'm primarily a target shooter, but in your situation a wood grip may be a good idea.

Living in a supposedly southern state (It was 0 degrees a couple of mornings ago), what I consider a cold hand is at least an order of magnitude warmer than you have to put up with. I would suggest a longer ATA bow than the 30" models. Won't help with the cold, but it will help get the bow to fit you better.

Good luck in your search,
Allen


----------



## miller_2001 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah right now I shoot with Matthew Z7 extreme I hunt and just started to get into target shooting the people I shoot with said shoot good for a hunting bow not sure exactly how I should take it but I mainly Hunt with my bow versus target and it has a wood drip but even though it's still gets so cold I hunt a lot to late-season and there's usually about a foot or two of snow on the ground when I'm out in the bow stand so I thought of carbon bow might help the problem


----------

